# Facebook



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I thought I was addicted to the forum till my daughter insisted I join facebook and start playing some games. Well, sorry in a way to say, I did. She plays the farming games, and fish aquarium games. I didn't quite realize at first that there were several on there. One is farmville, farmtown, and country life. In those first few days of trying to learn how to play the games, it seems I joined all three! Now, I spend a lot of my days just farming my three farms!

It really is a lot of fun! Of course it gets a little hectic too. Planting what I can to garner the most amount of money, and to reach different levels to buy more animals and crops. Please join me in some of the farm games so I may buy some horses! They are higher up in the levels I haven't reached yet! I do have cows and reindeers though!

Are any of you on the farm games? Have you gotten as addicted as I am?

Carolyn


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 29, 2009)

When I first joined facebook I got very addicted to all of the games and spent way to much time here in front of the computer, I didn't come to LB much at all. I finally got bored with the games and knew I needed to stop spending so much time with them and now I check FB but don't really play the games, once in a while i'll play 1 or 2 but nothing like before.


----------



## Zora (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm on facebook as well as my Mom, I haven't really played any of the games though. Just a few quizzes.


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi my name is Heather and I'm a facebook games addict.

I don't play the farm games, but I do play ZooWorld, Happy Aquarium, and Sorority Life with a little bit of Roller Coaster Kingdom. I've played others, but not so much anymore. My 20 month old son loves to watch me play the games because of the music and different things going on on the computer screen.

Heather Malec is my full name if you want to add me.


----------



## Dona (Nov 29, 2009)

My grand daughter got me to join facebook & my space so I could talk to her on there. (can't figure out why she can't just CALL me!



) It amazes me how much is available to do on those sites.....AND it amazes me even more, how much TIME people spend there!



There is no way I have enough time to be on those sites every day. It's all I can do to check & respond to my e-mails each day...and maybe do a quick check of the mini forums!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 29, 2009)

I am playing farmville I am addicted...


----------



## vvf (Nov 29, 2009)

When my daughter first showed me the Farmville game, i thought it was kind of stupid and I had no time for it... but it didn't take long and ...OH yeah, I am very addicted to Farmville.. LOL (just made level 24


----------



## Katiean (Nov 29, 2009)

I was on facebook until a family member told me ALL of my info was displayed



. I tried to change it and it wouldn't let me. So I deleated it.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 29, 2009)

Level 24 wow.. I am struggling to get thru I think level 18.. I want to get to 19 so I can buy a house lol


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a FB addict too!!!






And I am soooo addicted to Farmville AND Farmtown - I just upgraded both my farms, bought more land...got a pond for my pigs, sold an elephant (what do I need an elephant for, right?!!!) I live in a tool shed right now but should have enough money to buy a house soon!





Liz R.


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Nov 29, 2009)

it really is . so much i have two profiles. one personal www.facebook.com/jaknott .one work related for new company starting on the first of the year www.facebook.com/advertisingjim

oh and a twitter also www.twitter.com/advertisingjim no life at all lol


----------



## LindaL (Nov 29, 2009)

For a few years now, people have told me to join Facebook, but I was like..."No, I am fine with just Myspace"...lol Then Deb joined Facebook and started telling me about how all our friends were having a good time postng on each other's pages, so ...OK, I joined...and now I rarely go onto Myspace...






BUT....I absolutely refuse to do any of the farming, fish, zoo, roller coaster or any of those games, because then I would NEVER get off the computer! LOL! I do play a few games like Texas Hold Em and Breaking Bricks, but not every day...


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 29, 2009)

My sister tried to get me on FB for quite some time. I didn't want to do it because its such an easy target for identity theft issues. I ended up creating a page with no information and used odd photos for my avatar. I am excited that I made the page because I have reunited with friends from elementary school and high school. I do refuse to play any of the games though.... I'm addicted to Pogo and I can only handle one online game addiction at a time.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it is more like "mini horse book" ....

Its really awesome



. I have a facebook and feel free to add me - Leeana Hackworth.

There are so many mini / pony people on there ... people who would be the last people you would suspect to have a facebook DO have a facebook. Great for keeping in touch with horse show friends ...

I do not do the mafia wars ... i just never got into that. I gave the farmtown a try last week - VERY ADDICTING! Things like that I tend to get bored with, however.


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2009)

Facebook freezes my computer so I don't go there, except to accept friends. That part is fun.





But otherwise, I'm busy with emails, and doing the games and fun stuff for LB like the contest and Secret Santa!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 29, 2009)

I love facebook. I deleted myspace after I got it. There is so much more to do.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 29, 2009)

I got invited a few weeks ago and ....BAM! I have gotten back in touch with some of the gals from high school and grade school and some ole' freinds I lost touch with over the years. So it has been kinda a rebirth for me with my health a little better



and getting to reconnect



and the HOLLYDAZE coming up



and all the twinkle and glitter and hugs and kisses and Merry...Merry...OOOHHH I think that's enough Holiday Spirit


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 30, 2009)

Super FaceBook Addict here! My FB is almost always open. And I do the following games:

Farmtown, Farmville, BarnBuddy, Happy Aquarium, Fishville, and Cafe World.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 30, 2009)

Seems like facebook just exploded this year, at least as far as my generation. Suddenly everyone I know is on facebook lol. I haven't done the games, I'm at the computer enough as it is - if I start playing farmtown and all the rest, I'll never get out of this chair...





Jan


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Nov 30, 2009)

I got up early this morning just to do my cyber monday thing, and of course had to make a quick check on FB first. Did it really quickly, did my shopping, then went right back to FB. Leeanna, you are right, it is like a mini horse world. I am 'friends" with several judges, stewards, and show secretaries, trainers, and lots of owners. I've only been on 2-3 weeks, but have just had a blast with Farm Town, Farm Ville, and the best of all Country Life. If you haven't tried that one, go to it, it's a lot of fun. Your crops don't wither and die if you don't harvest them right away. I will be adding lots of your names to my list if you don't mind.

Carolyn


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 30, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm on Farmville and Fishville....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

BarnBuddy? I don't know that one --- I'll have to go check it out!!!!






Liz R.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 30, 2009)

Reality is anywhere you have info about you it can be seen wether its "hidden" or not people can find it. So yes it could be found there, but it could also be found here on LB


----------



## rockin r (Dec 1, 2009)

Im on FB too.....I play Farmville and Happy Aquarium..Im in the 20 something level on both...Send me invite Theresa Renninger


----------



## spindleberry (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm addicted to facebook to. Lol Addicted to farmville to!


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the FB addicts forum LOL

I am on Farmtown (level 42) and Farmville (level 20) and I play bejeweled.

Add me as your FB friend (Kim Macleod-Ottawa Ontario ...picture of my bulldog as my avatar) and lets get higher levels LOLOL

Kim


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 7, 2009)

I too am a FB addict and am on there very often. I play a ton of the games..Including Mafia Wars, Happy aquarium, farmtown, farmville, yoville and I want to say thats really it. LOL Feel free to add me- Kourtney Rayner


----------



## Miniv (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay.......okay.......gotta admit........both Larry and I each have a Facebook account........and the daughter too.

I don't play any of the games, but have occasionally done a quiz.

Larry and I still like My Space for blogging, but have noticed a lack of activity there since last summer.


----------

